# Como funciona un MOSFET?



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 30, 2007)

Hola, fui a un colegio de electrónica pero con un nivel muy básico y con lo que aprendí me las arreglé bastante bien. Tengo a la electrónica como hobby y tengo ganas de aprender a usar MOSFETS ya que los veo en todos lados y no sé cómo funcionan.

Hace tiempo alguien preguntó esto y dejaron un link que explica el funcionamiento en 2 renglones, muy muy muy básico y sin detalles.

Si alguien puede darme una mano les agradezco.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 30, 2007)

La gran ventaja de los mosfets es que funcionan por tension.

Si te acuerdas de los transistores habia un parametro llamado Beta y la utilizabas para calcular cuando el transistor estaba saturado. Con transistores normales si quieres gobernar corrientes del orden de 4A necesitas corrientes de base del orden 400mA y eso en electronica son palabras mayores, etapas excitadoras y potencia por un tubo.


Los mosfets solo debes aplicar 12V y ya esta. Puedes conectarlo directamente a un operacional o un micro casi directamente. Ademas tienen menores perdidas y aguantan tensiones altas. Pero son "lentos" para aplicaciones de alta potencia y conmutacion muy rapida, solucion ponemos un transistor normal que controle el mosfet en un solo encapsulado y lo bautizamos como IGBT son ideales para grandes potencias como las cocinas de induccion.

Ahora mira un poco por google y veras que lo utilizan para aplicaciones de "potencia" y los conectan casi directamente al circuito de control sin transistores intermedios .


----------

